# waz up fellow martail artists



## the kenpo kid (Aug 24, 2007)

waz up fellow martail artists,iam new to martailtalk.com and iam hopeing to make some new friends. my martail art is CHA-3 KENPO (Central hawaiian activities 3) and iam an 3rd degraee black belt sensai. if you wold like to know more about me or CHA-3 KENPO drop me an line:jediduel:

_**Admin Note:  Text removed - rules state please do not request people email you for conversation - that's what the board is for.**_


----------



## Kacey (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## the kenpo kid (Aug 24, 2007)

hey thix for repalying. i have one question how do i change my belt rank?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 24, 2007)

the kenpo kid said:


> hey thix for repalying. i have one question how do i change my belt rank?


Your belt rank here is all about your post count.

I recommend all noobs read through the rules and check out some threads in the support forum.  Many of your questions will be answered there.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.
Sean


----------



## the kenpo kid (Aug 24, 2007)

hey thinx for replaying


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard Kenpo Kid.  There are lots of people with lots of knowledge on this forum.

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martial talk


----------



## SeanKerby (Aug 24, 2007)

Holly Ridge North Carolina? If so small world....Tell us more about you there dude. What exactly is CHA3?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello


----------



## seasoned (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Aug 26, 2007)

Wah zup wid chu??


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## donna (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

